# Jeff's Keto Chocolate Silk Cheesecake



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 3, 2022)

Man this good stuff.  Can't match his plating but this is a winner!  Thanks again Jeff!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 4, 2022)

That plating is just good Brian! Glad you like the cheesecake. It truly is award winning within my circle of family and friends. It’s requested for nearly every gathering and in between for keto and non keto alike.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 4, 2022)

It wouldnt stay on the plate long enough to worry about plating! That is gorgeous. 
Jim


----------



## xray (Feb 4, 2022)

Cheesecake looks great Brian! I’d be licking that plate clean!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 5, 2022)

Wow! You are killing it lately! I don’t know if that would make it in our house! Diner would be cold and we’d be in a Chocolate cheesecake coma! No tsure how I missed Ajeffs thread, but gonna have to bookmark too!


----------

